# track bumpers



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, my name is Jacque Johnson. I am trying to inform the people that ordered track bumpers from Ted Johnson. Ted is in the hospital. As soon as he is out and able to start working on them again, he will get them out to you. Have a great week. Jacque


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Folks, 
They tell me I will live to fight again. Had a 4 day stay in the hospital but am home again. To all you guys who have orders in for the Hayes style track bumpers, I will have to take it easy foe a week then I will get back on the wielder. I should be ready to ship in two weeks. I appreciate your patience and hope this glitch wont impact anyone too adversely. 
Thanks, Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Ted. Health comes first hobby second. Take care and don't try to over do it to soon. Later RJD


----------

